# Cedar creek hunt club needs 2 christian members!!



## Florida Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

We have 1200 acres that have been under QDM for over a decade.  All dues include: bunkhouse, shower house, hot and cold running water, electricity, full kitchen, lighted skinning racks, food plots, seed, lime, fertilizer, mineral sites, feeders, washer and dryer, indoor plumbing, air conditioning, etc.  Family oriented camp looking for quality membership.  If you are looking for a place to get drunk, we are not your place.  If you are interested, call Johnny @ 941-223-9190.  Florida members only please. Dues are $1500.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2010)

Florida Jeff said:


> We have 1200 acres that have been under QDM for over a decade.  All dues include: bunkhouse, shower house, hot and cold running water, electricity, full kitchen, lighted skinning racks, food plots, seed, lime, fertilizer, mineral sites, feeders, washer and dryer, indoor plumbing, air conditioning, etc.  Family oriented camp looking for quality membership.  If you are looking for a place to get drunk, we are not your place.  If you are interested, call Johnny @ 941-223-9190.  Florida members only please. Dues are $1500.


 I was just about to get my checkbook out!


----------



## swampdaddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Florida members only? You are kidding right?
Are you serious?
C,mon really?


----------



## Swamp Kill (Aug 19, 2010)

*Christian*

And he is a Christian also?


----------



## tommy jacobs (Aug 24, 2010)

And you wonder why GA doesnt like Florida hunters  ?????  HHHMMM ???


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## gtjackson (Aug 24, 2010)

You reckon we should tell him that he is advertising this in the GEORGIA Outdoor News Forum?


----------



## beersndeer (Aug 24, 2010)

GA money is no good here fellas


----------



## RONALDPAUL324 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## DeepweR (Aug 24, 2010)

the part i thinks funny is the add says florida hunters only and qdm.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 24, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532529

No one said a word about this add!!!!!!!! But then again hes a good ol ga boy! They are intitled to have what they want, both of them!


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 24, 2010)

we only have Florida members in our lease aswell.  seems like it's only fair to our members that the land will not be hunted 7 days a week by the "locals" while we can only come up every other week or so.  if the "locals" don't like it, i will mandate in our club bylaws that all members must fill ALL their tags in order to remain a member the following year.....since "us" Florida hunters are all slob hunters anyway <eyeroll>


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Fla Only*

Is this a hoax?Where is it? I think I can get investors in a Fla-only gas station with some weekend specials real close. But there is one rule. All investors must be from Ga and not pretend to be Christian. Is that 2 rules? Your chances of getting members are better at your "Church."


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 27, 2010)

To each his own, but we really need to raise that non-resident licence fee for Florida hunters by at least double, triple would be better, to pay for the legal expenses in the water wars


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> To each his own, but we really need to raise that non-resident licence fee for Florida hunters by at least double, triple would be better, to pay for the legal expenses in the water wars



and Florida could do the same to the Georgia residents who want an Osceola, gator or fish.  why don't we all just raise our licenses to $2,000.00....would this make you happy?

see the ONLY thing us Floridians go to Georgia for is your deer, we have by far better fishing, duck hunting, gator hunting, hog hunting and turkey hunting.  please don't insult yourself thinking you are sitting on a gold mine.  license rate hikes will hurt ya'll more than us.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 28, 2010)

Other than the Osceloa, were just fine up here, so raise em on up


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 28, 2010)

Give the guy a break.....it is the same if a club has rules for bucks over 130", a club with no alcohol, a club that does not allow guests, etc.

His club, his rules. Everybody should respect that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 28, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Give the guy a break.....it is the same if a club has rules for bucks over 130", a club with no alcohol, a club that does not allow guests, etc.
> 
> His club, his rules. Everybody should respect that.



amen brother!


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 30, 2010)

The only Amens are coming from the Fla Church.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 30, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532529
> 
> No one said a word about this add!!!!!!!! But then again hes a good ol ga boy! They are intitled to have what they want, both of them!


 Sounds like he has experience.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe fla jeff has some experience!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 30, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> we only have Florida members in our lease aswell.  seems like it's only fair to our members that the land will not be hunted 7 days a week by the "locals" while we can only come up every other week or so.  if the "locals" don't like it, i will mandate in our club bylaws that all members must fill ALL their tags in order to remain a member the following year.....since "us" Florida hunters are all slob hunters anyway <eyeroll>



Please mister dont do that......whatever you do dont teach us "GA Boys" a lesson by killing all the deer off your lease.....  Florida Hunters.....


----------



## sparkman8 (Aug 30, 2010)

I find it amazing how hateful people can be toward people you don't even know!  That's what is wrong with this country right now.  Who cares what rules are put in place besides the people that sign up for this club.  We should all respect that and not judge people just because they have their own values and thoughts.  So the solution here is to criticize people you don't even know?  I have met some great ethical hunters from both states and I personnally take pride in respecting the great hobby I truly enjoy!


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 30, 2010)

sparkman8 said:


> I find it amazing how hateful people can be toward people you don't even know!  That's what is wrong with this country right now.  Who cares what rules are put in place besides the people that sign up for this club.  We should all respect that and not judge people just because they have their own values and thoughts.  So the solution here is to criticize people you don't even know?  I have met some great ethical hunters from both states and I personnally take pride in respecting the great hobby I truly enjoy!



 The stupidity lies in the fact that he is recruiting Fla people in a Ga publication to hunt in Ga. That's why this is all made up. It would be horrible to think some "Christian" from Fla wouldn't be open to membership saved or not. What doctrine is that Church? Do you think Fla is the gateway to heaven? Then set up your butcher shop closer to your heaven.

 Oh, and camocop, Resseaus Cross Roads has good coffee, but the Donuts are in Milledgeville.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 30, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> the part i thinks funny is the add says florida hunters only and qdm.



And they want to teach us a lesson by ruining their lease? I'm glad I declined matriculating out of state. If Fla were worth hunting, don't you think they'd stay there?


----------



## HucK Finn (Aug 30, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> we only have Florida members in our lease aswell.  seems like it's only fair to our members that the land will not be hunted 7 days a week by the "locals" while we can only come up every other week or so.  if the "locals" don't like it, i will mandate in our club bylaws that all members must fill ALL their tags in order to remain a member the following year.....since "us" Florida hunters are all slob hunters anyway <eyeroll>




i bet you would take this back on second thought wouldnt you ????


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 30, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> The stupidity lies in the fact that he is recruiting Fla people in a Ga publication to hunt  QUOTE]
> 
> Hey uninformed soul....we can have GON delivered to any state. If you are that passionate about it then ask the mag to deliver to Georgia addresses only.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 30, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> And they want to teach us a lesson by ruining their lease? I'm glad I declined matriculating out of state. If Fla were worth hunting, don't you think they'd stay there?



Do your homework....see what a lease costs in Central and South Florida. Are you willing to pony up 5-12 thousand bucks to deer hunt. We who don't mind travelling recognize the fact that Georgia offers a better value.

Yep in the area I mentioned you might have 500 to 1500 acres per member but the overall cost is pretty high for your typical hunter.

Florida is worth hunting, most just can't afford to do so.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 30, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Florida is worth hunting, most just can't afford to do so.



Thanks for making my point. If you can't afford it, then it's not worth it. Also, you failed to quote my statement completely. To sum, why advertise in Ga. if your target market is in Fla.? Can you not afford your magazines either?


----------



## duke13 (Aug 31, 2010)

So instead of having a couple local members to hunt during the week  you would rather have the place empty all week so the local poachers can come and poach your deer, raid your camp and steal your stands. i think a little Ga/Fla interaction would be good for your club, but..... it's your club, be as inclusive as you want.


----------



## mtr3333 (Aug 31, 2010)

duke13 said:


> So instead of having a couple local members to hunt during the week  you would rather have the place empty all week so the local poachers can come and poach your deer, raid your camp and steal your stands. i think a little Ga/Fla interaction would be good for your club, but..... it's your club, be as inclusive as you want.


 
     Good point.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 31, 2010)

Swamprat said:


> Give the guy a break.....it is the same if a club has rules for bucks over 130", a club with no alcohol, a club that does not allow guests, etc.
> 
> His club, his rules. Everybody should respect that.



uh swamprat, the "family" here respects nothing and nobody.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 31, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> The stupidity lies in the fact that he is recruiting Fla people in a Ga publication to hunt in Ga. That's why this is all made up. It would be horrible to think some "Christian" from Fla wouldn't be open to membership saved or not. What doctrine is that Church? Do you think Fla is the gateway to heaven? Then set up your butcher shop closer to your heaven.
> 
> Oh, and camocop, Resseaus Cross Roads has good coffee, but the Donuts are in Milledgeville.



well since you are going to resort to "slinging dirt" and stereotyping me as a donut eating cop...then i'll just stereotype you in with the toothless inbred hillbilly from rural Georgia type.  but i'm not going to stoop that low because i have friends in Georgia and happen to love Georgia.  maybe you just dislike cops because you have been arrested for beastiality before...who knows.  your hatred has been noted though, so do us all a favor and quit posting idiotic comments that verify your ignorance


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 31, 2010)

duke13 said:


> So instead of having a couple local members to hunt during the week  you would rather have the place empty all week so the local poachers can come and poach your deer, raid your camp and steal your stands. i think a little Ga/Fla interaction would be good for your club, but..... it's your club, be as inclusive as you want.



these poachers, camp raiders and thieves you mention are ya'lls very own Georgia residents.  maybe this is why he wants no "locals" in his camp.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 31, 2010)

HucK Finn said:


> i bet you would take this back on second thought wouldnt you ????



why not?  each year we could just join different leases so we can bounce all over the state and shoot everything that walks.  this way you "haters" could really have a reason to hate us Florida hunters other than from being from another state.  on second thought, since all us Floridians are rich....i'll just pay $2 more an acre than what the timber companies are asking to show them what they could be getting for their land.  this way we can drive up the lease prices and force guys like "mtr" to management area's.  this is alot better of an idea than filling every deer tag!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2010)

*All of us are...........*

Fla Jeff made one post on this forum! He has a war going on! I bet hes sitting somewhere!


Good luck fla jeff! Where is this club anyway! P M me! I just mite want to stop in and say Hello!


----------



## HucK Finn (Aug 31, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> why not?  each year we could just join different leases so we can bounce all over the state and shoot everything that walks.  this way you "haters" could really have a reason to hate us Florida hunters other than from being from another state.  on second thought, since all us Floridians are rich....i'll just pay $2 more an acre than what the timber companies are asking to show them what they could be getting for their land.  this way we can drive up the lease prices and force guys like "mtr" to management area's.  this is alot better of an idea than filling every deer tag!



Relax man........ you can't take a few jokes from the hometeam. Besides your treat sounds a bit unrealistic, and I have no confidence you could kill off all our deer.... remember we are talking about GA not FL here.


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 31, 2010)

I only go to florida for fishing and the beach and it cost me a small fortune everytime. Raise those out of state licenses. we pay to hunt the midwest dont we? fish n florida hunt n midwest but love those DAWGS!!! kill a few deer here too.


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 31, 2010)

Camo cop hunt where you want too man! i hope you kill a bigun this year dont worry about us. But you know Florida has toothless inbreads too I watch cops on tv.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 31, 2010)

HucK Finn said:


> Relax man........ you can't take a few jokes from the hometeam. Besides your treat sounds a bit unrealistic, and I have no confidence you could kill off all our deer.... remember we are talking about GA not FL here.



lol, you got a point.  i was being sarcastic about that so hopefully no one takes it serious.  i happen to like my lease and wouldn't adopt the "brown it's down" mentality because if the good lord's willing....i'll be hunting next year.


----------



## CamoCop (Aug 31, 2010)

smoked_em! said:


> Camo cop hunt where you want too man! i hope you kill a bigun this year dont worry about us. But you know Florida has toothless inbreads too I watch cops on tv.



definately not gonna argue that one.  from personal experiences i have learned on average you Georgia folk are alot nicer and easier to get along with than most Floridians.  i just get ticked when i get looked at or treated as a "second class" citizen because i was born in the wrong state.


----------



## HucK Finn (Aug 31, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> lol, you got a point.  i was being sarcastic about that so hopefully no one takes it serious.  i happen to like my lease and wouldn't adopt the "brown it's down" mentality because if the good lord's willing....i'll be hunting next year.



Now I will say that is a mentality I wish more GA hunters would adopt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2010)

Now what about F J Yall took over his first post ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Two wrongs don't make a rite! Good luck fla. jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 31, 2010)

only christian florida hunters may apply on our ga based website. he should be banned immediately.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 31, 2010)

Georgia sells more non-resident hunting licenses than any other state. Most of those are sold to Florida hunters. I have shared some great camps with Florida Crackers.

The point I want to make is this, all of the Floridians who are defending the right to have a Florida only club would scream bloody murder if a Georgia club was advertised as "No Florida Hunters Allowed"


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> The point I want to make is this, all of the Floridians who are defending the right to have a Florida only club would scream bloody murder if a Georgia club was advertised as "No Florida Hunters Allowed"



I would not....their club their rules. I would just move on like everybody else should be doing.

mtr3333....you also failed in completely qouting my statement.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Georgia sells more non-resident hunting licenses than any other state. Most of those are sold to Florida hunters. I have shared some great camps with Florida Crackers.
> 
> The point I want to make is this, all of the Floridians who are defending the right to have a Florida only club would scream bloody murder if a Georgia club was advertised as "No Florida Hunters Allowed"



Jeff You most of missed the one I copyed It at the top! Again 2 wrongs don't make a right! Its there and no objected! I saw it when it was posted!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 31, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532529
> 
> No one said a word about this add!!!!!!!! But then again hes a good ol ga boy! They are intitled to have what they want, both of them!


----------



## olcowman (Aug 31, 2010)

I got one honest question.... and i don't mean nothing by it. But how in the world do ya'll Florida folks stand each other if one of yons ain't drunker'n than Cooter Brown? I mean we'd all done been put in the chain gang over them Fla fellers we let join up at our club awhile back if most of us wasn't died in wool, card carrying, kneewalking drunks at the hunting camp. It takes the edge out of that nasty yankee accent and helps make you oblivious to any talk of 'gator football' or 'seminole pride'. Sometimes when your really sloshed and you kinda squinch up your eyes a little and look at 'em across the fire from ya, well.... some of 'ems kinda purty in a way!..... The thought of sitting around a campfire with a bunch of Florida boys stone cold sober makes chills run up and down my spine,ughhhh!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 1, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I got one honest question.... and i don't mean nothing by it. But how in the world do ya'll Florida folks stand each other if one of yons ain't drunker'n than Cooter Brown? I mean we'd all done been put in the chain gang over them Fla fellers we let join up at our club awhile back if most of us wasn't died in wool, card carrying, kneewalking drunks at the hunting camp. It takes the edge out of that nasty yankee accent and helps make you oblivious to any talk of 'gator football' or 'seminole pride'. Sometimes when your really sloshed and you kinda squinch up your eyes a little and look at 'em across the fire from ya, well.... some of 'ems kinda purty in a way!..... The thought of sitting around a campfire with a bunch of Florida boys stone cold sober makes chills run up and down my spine,ughhhh!!



      It took me a while to catch my breath. . . . funny!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> It took me a while to catch my breath. . . . funny!



Me too that was funny!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 1, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> well since you are going to resort to "slinging dirt" and stereotyping me as a donut eating cop...then i'll just stereotype you in with the toothless inbred hillbilly from rural Georgia type.  but i'm not going to stoop that low because i have friends in Georgia and happen to love Georgia.  maybe you just dislike cops because you have been arrested for beastiality before...who knows.  your hatred has been noted though, so do us all a favor and quit posting idiotic comments that verify your ignorance



 There is no way any Policeman, Deputy, Ranger, or Trooper I know, would make your statement above. I would hope that you would be more level-headed at your position.


----------



## CamoCop (Sep 1, 2010)

atleast Florida Jeff is getting free thread bumps!  sorry "mtr" just no tolerence to the ignorant.  i deal with them enough at work.  you don't like what i say, ignore me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2010)

mtr3333 said:


> There is no way any Policeman, Deputy, Ranger, or Trooper I know, would make your statement above. I would hope that you would be more level-headed at your position.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 1, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I got one honest question.... and i don't mean nothing by it. But how in the world do ya'll Florida folks stand each other if one of yons ain't drunker'n than Cooter Brown? I mean we'd all done been put in the chain gang over them Fla fellers we let join up at our club awhile back if most of us wasn't died in wool, card carrying, kneewalking drunks at the hunting camp. It takes the edge out of that nasty yankee accent and helps make you oblivious to any talk of 'gator football' or 'seminole pride'. Sometimes when your really sloshed and you kinda squinch up your eyes a little and look at 'em across the fire from ya, well.... some of 'ems kinda purty in a way!..... The thought of sitting around a campfire with a bunch of Florida boys stone cold sober makes chills run up and down my spine,ughhhh!!


Now that's funny right there!
Maybe that's the problem. Some Georgia fella thought that Florida Jeff was a little TOO pretty one night around the campfire! That's why Jeff gets so nervous about some Georgia hunters!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2010)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Now that's funny right there!
> Maybe that's the problem. Some Georgia fella thought that Florida Jeff was a little TOO pretty one night around the campfire! That's why Jeff gets so nervous about some Georgia hunters!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I know that club has plenty of deer on it cause one of the two georgia hunters that are on the lease couldnt hit the broadside of a barn with a shotgun from 30yds.  Hiner misses em all.  And yes boys he does let a few from ga. in.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 25, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> maybe you just dislike cops because you have been arrested for beastiality before...who knows.



Whoa... you can get arrested for it? Lord its just a misdemeanor ain't it? When did they pass that law? Is it just a florida law? Okay in Ga? I gotta go wipe some.... errrr... never mind.

Hypothetically speaking... if this feller i know, who don't live nowhere's around here, had some hogs and one of his neighbors (who don't live around here neither) was to drive by his place and see lipstick on a couple of them hogs... could he get in any trouble?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 21, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Whoa... you can get arrested for it? Lord its just a misdemeanor ain't it? When did they pass that law? Is it just a florida law? Okay in Ga? I gotta go wipe some.... errrr... never mind.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking... if this feller i know, who don't live nowhere's around here, had some hogs and one of his neighbors (who don't live around here neither) was to drive by his place and see lipstick on a couple of them hogs... could he get in any trouble?



You are talking about hogs and a cop.


----------

